# Acc löschen



## Divy (21. Juli 2009)

Mods bitte meinen Acc löschen ! Danke


----------



## Divy (21. Juli 2009)

Blödknight schrieb:


> vllt. will er unauffindbar sein!
> 
> Mysteriös.



Denkt was Ihr wollt! Hoffe das den Beitrag nen Mod liest und Gut!!


Mfg 

Divy - löscht mich! , Mein Beitrag sinnlos-weitere Beiträge sinnloser!


----------



## Lillyan (21. Juli 2009)

Q 7: Warum kann ich mein Profil auf buffed.de nicht löschen?
A: Eine manuelle Löschung ist nicht möglich, um Benutzern die gegen die Netiquette verstoßen, das Spiel nicht zu leicht zu machen. Eine Löschung gibt die Email-Adresse wieder frei, wodurch sich zu viele Möglichkeiten öffnen um in der Community negativ aufzufallen. Accounts, mit denen Ihr Euch mehrere Monate nicht eingeloggt habt, werden automatisch gelöscht.

Q 8: Ich möchte mein Profil löschen lassen - wie kann ich das tun? *NEU*
A: Schicke dazu einfach eine Email an support@buffed.de mit Benutzernamen, der bei der Registrierung benutzten Email-Adresse und einem kurzen Hinweis über den Grund der Löschung. Idealerweise entfernst du vor dem Antrag dein Profil-Bild, die Einstellungen und eventuelle WoW-Charaktere bereits aus dem Profil. Besteht ein Premium-Account auf dem zu löschenden Profil, kann dieser Account erst nach Ablauf bzw. Kündigung des Premium-Dienstes gelöscht werden. In diesem Fall wird der Account gebannt, damit er nicht mehr in den öffentlichen Bereichen auf buffed.de angezeigt wird. Accounts, bei denen wegen Netiquettenbrüche noch Prüfungen bestehen, werden ebenfalls bei Löschantrag nicht gelöscht sondern gebannt, bis die Prüfung abgeschlossen ist oder eventuell für längere Zeit, um Neuregistrierungen zu verhindern.


----------

